# For Sale Forum?



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

is there a classified forum on this board anywhere? if not, anyone wanna buys some weagles?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep.just look for the marketplace

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=14


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Have you seen what they're fetching on e-bay?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

whats a weagle?


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

I think it's a cross between a weasel and a beagle!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Weagle is a top water walk the dog style muskie bait. Quite a few 50" + fish caught on it this past season. 

Muskie Mojo has just purchased the rights to the Weagle and the Wabull from Steve Cady and say they will soon be more available.

I was lucky enough to purchase 4 of them from Steve Cady this past year. 

Get one if you can!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

weagle stands for Walking Eagle. its like a jackpot, but alot larger in length and girth. i think they weight 6.8 oz. (dont quote me on that though). they push a TON of water. the glider that Steve made was the Wabull, "walking bull". Is Jonesi gonna be making them exactly the same? mine are shady cady originals.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

They say they will be EXACTLY like the original and Cady agrees. The only difference is they will be more readily available. lol

Cady will still be making the "baby weagle" himself but it will now be called the "Jailbait".


Some current Weagle auctions:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Weagle-Musky-Ba...oryZ7300QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Weagle-Musky-Ba...oryZ7300QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-WEAGLE...oryZ7300QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-WEAGLE...oryZ7300QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MUSKY-NUT-WEAGL...yZ108161QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

